# Accentuate the style of your Nissan Altima with a set of Vossen Wheels!



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

If you're looking to provide your Altima with a more distinctive look than factory offers and improve its handling at the same time, nothing will help you achieve this goal better then a set of custom wheels. 

We've already introduced CARiD Inspiration gallery a while ago, which is aimed to give you customization ideas, so today we are here with an awesome upgrade from Vossen – their set of 20'' CV3R Gloss Silver Wheels on a black Nissan Altima. These rims boast a classic monoblock design and a lightweight construction. Developed for those who demand nothing but absolute quality and dependable operation, they ensure reliable service for the long haul and admiring glances everywhere you go. 




























*VOSSEN® - CV3-R Gloss Silver*



*Nissan Altima Performance Suspension | Springs, Shocks, Struts*

https://www.carid.com/nissan-altima-suspension-systems/

Want your Altima to have exactly the same look? Let me know in PM or comments below.​


----------

